# People smell worse in the warmer weather



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

Might take a break until at least fall or winter.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Your rediculous


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Simon said:


> Your rediculous


His/her choice! I've had to end a ride early because the pax's body odor was horrific.


----------



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

How did that go elelegido? What did you say to them?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

It was extremely awkward. I said that there was a horrible smell, that I thought he must have got something on his clothes, and that I would be ending the ride.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

elelegido said:


> It was extremely awkward. I said that there was a horrible smell, that I thought he must have got something on his clothes, and that I would be ending the ride.


You are my hero. LOL


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

elelegido said:


> His/her choice! I've had to end a ride early because the pax's body odor was horrific.


That is legit... not driving for a full summer is overkill.


----------



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

I might be getting the pink slip any day now any way Simon.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

I had that happen. Asked him if he had a bad day at work. He said he was unemployed. I said were done.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

I've run into odor issues. One was a cute little TCU girl...who belched in my back seat...the smell...oh God the smell...like a week dead sea lion...Even her friends called her on that one. But the one that lingered was just last week. Man...that guy reeked but I NEEDED the trip to reach my guarantee...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm more worried by the end of 7 or 8 hours in summer in houston I will stink. Just running in and out of a few places then sitting as the sweat dries....

I already know when I deliver pizza in summer I'm pretty ripe by the time I get home. But pizza doesn't complain. 

Hopefully I'll still smell like roses compared to some of the other unwashed uber drivers.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I worry too sometime on really hot days, especially the humid ones. It's will the deodorant hold up for at least 10 hours or so.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Lidman said:


> I worry too sometime on really hot days, especially the humid ones. It's will the deodorant hold up for at least 10 hours or so.


Then go home and shower and change.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Lookilooki said:


> Might take a break until at least fall or winter.


I smell worse in the summer. Why do I have to be such a ****in hippie? I'm out there sweating my ass off, vacuuming that damn black carpet in this Florida heat. And I try to avoid aluminum ingredients in deodorant because I'm terrified of cancer and/or Alzheimer's


----------



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

Checking in. Oh shit I had to come home and change I smell like shit. It's the red meat I have to leave the steak alone!


----------



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I smell worse in the summer. Why do I have to be such a ****in hippie? I'm out there sweating my ass off, vacuuming that damn black carpet in this Florida heat. And I try to avoid aluminum ingredients in deodorant because I'm terrified of cancer and/or Alzheimer's


I used organic deodorant myself today used the coconut stuff but now I smell like rotten coconut.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Lookilooki said:


> I used organic deodorant myself today used the coconut stuff but now I smell like rotten coconut.


I used to make my own deodorant, but the baking soda left chemical burns in my skin. My skin was blistering and peeling. So now I haven't yet found any good deodorant that works without something horrible in it. I love the smell of Tom's Calendula Deodorant, but it doesn't work either. Lanolin wreaks like old lady perfume. Right now I'm using Arm & Hammer deodorant, but it has triclosan in it.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Lookilooki said:


> Checking in. Oh shit I had to come home and change I smell like shit. It's the red meat I have to leave the steak alone!


For me, it's the beer, and onions, and garlic -- 3 things I LOVE!


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

D Town said:


> I've run into odor issues. One was a cute little TCU girl...who belched in my back seat...the smell...oh God the smell...like a week dead sea lion...Even her friends called her on that one. But the one that lingered was just last week. Man...that guy reeked but I NEEDED the trip to reach my guarantee...


Week Dead Sea lion.... Fkn love it. Something worst than a smelly PAX. One that's breath is so bad, I had no other choice but to open windows in the blistering cold. It's like she had a shit sandwich. And the lady was giving me directions. I almost quit that night.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I used to make my own deodorant, but the baking soda left chemical burns in my skin. My skin was blistering and peeling. So now I haven't yet found any good deodorant that works without something horrible in it. I love the smell of Tom's Calendula Deodorant, but it doesn't work either. Lanolin wreaks like old lady perfume. Right now I'm using Arm & Hammer deodorant, but it has triclosan in it.


Lemon... Old school remedy.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Go


Lookilooki said:


> Checking in. Oh shit I had to come home and change I smell like shit. It's the red meat I have to leave the steak alone!


god forbid... Saying no to steak. That's atrocious.


----------



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I used to make my own deodorant, but the baking soda left chemical burns in my skin. My skin was blistering and peeling. So now I haven't yet found any good deodorant that works without something horrible in it. I love the smell of Tom's Calendula Deodorant, but it doesn't work either. Lanolin wreaks like old lady perfume. Right now I'm using Arm & Hammer deodorant, but it has triclosan in it.


After showering try rubbing organic coconut oil under your pits. It's supposed to kill bacteria naturally without chemicals. Some days it works for me but some not depending on what I eat. Worth a try. Oh another thing..peanut butter under your pits before bed. You're welcome in advance.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> Lemon... Old school remedy.


Tried it


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Lookilooki said:


> After showering try rubbing organic coconut oil under your pits. It's supposed to kill bacteria naturally without chemicals. Some days it works for me but some not depending on what I eat. Worth a try. Oh another thing..peanut butter under your pits before bed. You're welcome in advance.


I've tried plain coconut oil. Haven't tried the peanut butter thing... Maybe I will!


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I smell worse in the summer. Why do I have to be such a ****in hippie? I'm out there sweating my ass off, vacuuming that damn black carpet in this Florida heat. And I try to avoid aluminum ingredients in deodorant because I'm terrified of cancer and/or Alzheimer's[/QUOT





JaxBeachDriver said:


> Tried it


well shave your Pitts then try it again...lol. If that doesn't work, Windex.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> well shave your Pitts then try it again...lol. If that doesn't work, Windex.


I'm a woman. I shave my pits every damn day. I'm trying to convince my husband to do the same!


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Lookilooki said:


> After showering try rubbing organic coconut oil under your pits. It's supposed to kill bacteria naturally without chemicals. Some days it works for me but some not depending on what I eat. Worth a try. Oh another thing..peanut butter under your pits before bed. You're welcome in advance.


Why not just add jelly to it. Make it exciting for the hubby.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> Why not just add jelly to it. Make it exciting for the hubby.


Is that a Cane Corso or a pit in your pic?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

We are all gonna die at least I won't die stinky like some of you.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Is that a Cane Corso or a pit in your pic?


American Bully


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

limepro said:


> We are all gonna die at least I won't die stinky like some of you.


I have a kid to think about, and sadly I know too many people with cancer. I eliminate what I can.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> American Bully


Beautiful!


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I have a kid to think about, and sadly I know too many people with cancer. I eliminate what I can.


Lost my mom to that evil cancer. Good for you.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I have a kid to think about, and sadly I know too many people with cancer. I eliminate what I can.


You realize the way they decide what gives you cancer right? They pump a rat full of 2000 times the dose you would get in a lifetime from any single product and watch if tumors grow. Vitamin c gives cancer in those doses.


----------



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> Why not just add jelly to it. Make it exciting for the hubby.


Now I like that one.


ARIV005 said:


> Lost my mom to that evil cancer. Good for you.


Lost my mom too.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> Lost my mom to that evil cancer. Good for you.


Sorry to hear. And Thanks. My MIL died just 6 wks before my daughter (her 1st and only grandchild) was born. Horrible.

I'm not saying deodorant causes cancer. I'm just saying I believe in the power of placebo.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh! How could I forget the guy last night who reeked of beer and meat? Seriously it was like it was oozing out of his pours. Sat in the front seat too. Had to febreze the seat after he got out.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

There is a guy a I pick up occasionally when I get stuck down south that stinks of BO and kitty litter. He is a young good looking kid, I can only imagine what his house looks like inside.


----------



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

D Town said:


> Oh! How could I forget the guy last night who reeked of beer and meat? Seriously it was like it was oozing out of his pours. Sat in the front seat too. Had to febreze the seat after he got out.


Are you vegan or vegetarian? Some say they can smell meat eaters.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Lookilooki said:


> Are you vegan or vegetarian? Some say they can smell meat eaters.


...heh...HA, HA, HA! That's awesome. No, no, I am a devout member of the church of carnivore. Interesting bit of info though.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Lookilooki said:


> Are you vegan or vegetarian? Some say they can smell meat eaters.


I smell vegans: patchouli and flax seed.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Gold Bond powder. No problem dusting me or the pax off with this stuff...no perfumey smell


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Scenicruiser said:


> Gold Bond powder. No problem dusting me or the pax off with this stuff...no perfumey smell


Great for the balls too, if you have never tried you are missing out.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Scenicruiser said:


> Gold Bond powder. No problem dusting me or the pax off with this stuff...no perfumey smell


I can not imagine turning to the sweating pax who just climbed into my car and saying, "You're a bit sweaty. Here, dust your moist ass with this white powder...there you go...get all the nooks and crannies..."


----------



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

Scenicruiser said:


> Gold Bond powder. No problem dusting me or the pax off with this stuff...no perfumey smell


That's what I've been looking for! Perfumey makes the funk worse.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

This has to be one of the most unusual threads


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> This has to be one of the most unusual threads


That's one of the requirements for Uber....


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Uber now hiring.

Requirements:
Must be slightly batshitcrazy


----------



## Diana24 (May 18, 2015)

Hi everyone. I'm new here, not a driver yet ( just signed up today and waiting for the phone call tomorrow ). 
This thread is great, I scared my cat laughing! you guys are an awesome bunch it seems. Hopefully UBER turns out to be a good experience


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Diana24 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new here, not a driver yet ( just signed up today and waiting for the phone call tomorrow ).
> This thread is great, I scared my cat laughing! you guys are an awesome bunch it seems. Hopefully UBER turns out to be a good experience


Because I've logged out and had a beer, I will tell you that the stories you'll have after a few months will be worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Diana24 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new here, not a driver yet ( just signed up today and waiting for the phone call tomorrow ).
> This thread is great, I scared my cat laughing! you guys are an awesome bunch it seems. Hopefully UBER turns out to be a good experience


What phone call? Unless someone attacks you I don't think you get a phone call....


----------



## Diana24 (May 18, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> What phone call? Unless someone attacks you I don't think you get a phone call....


Well, I submitted my information online and in the message I got it said someone will contact me after the background check .. I assumed they would call :/


----------



## Diana24 (May 18, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Because I've logged out and had a beer, I will tell you that the stories you'll have after a few months will be worth their weight in gold.


Lol I don't doubt it a bit.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> What phone call? Unless someone attacks you I don't think you get a phone call....


I missed that... Which reminds me... I had a very strange issue where someone pinged me, then called to tell me it would be round trip. I said ok. Got to the location, hit arrived. Waited. Texted the pax letting him know I was there after a few minutes. After 5, I cancelled the ride. Then the uber masked # calls several times. I assume it's the pax wanting me back, so I don't answer. He texts me saying, "Please have someone at Uber call me right away. Someone is using my uber account in Florida and I'm in New Jersey." I text back, "You need to email uber. I'm just an independent contractor and all I have is an email address, too." He texts some more. I reiterate what I said, then tell him if he finds a number to let me know. Then I get, "An error occurred." Bizarre.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Diana24 said:


> Well, I submitted my information online and in the message I got it said someone will contact me after the background check .. I assumed they would call :/


Nope. No calls. I have never heard the voice of anyone from Uber corporate.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Diana24 said:


> Well, I submitted my information online and in the message I got it said someone will contact me after the background check .. I assumed they would call :/


Nobody calls. If somebody calls, you get on here right away and tell us about it! Lol. You'll either get a text or an email letting you know you're active and ready to go.


----------



## Diana24 (May 18, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Nobody calls. If somebody calls, you get on here right away and tell us about it! Lol. You'll either get a text or an email letting you know you're active and ready to go.


Wow ok. I thought there will be at least a phone interview. What about the insurance? Do we need commercial? Or just keep my personal insurance?


----------



## Diana24 (May 18, 2015)

D Town said:


> Nope. No calls. I have never heard the voice of anyone from Uber corporate.


So weird.. But that's the way it works I guess. :/


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Diana24 said:


> Wow ok. I thought there will be at least a phone interview. What about the insurance? Do we need commercial? Or just keep my personal insurance?


Oh jebus. Where do you live? Legally, in most places, you need commercial insurance. Uber doesn't give a shit. Check out the insurance section on this site.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Diana24 said:


> Wow ok. I thought there will be at least a phone interview. What about the insurance? Do we need commercial? Or just keep my personal insurance?


I...wouldn't tell my insurance company that you're doing ride sharing...


----------



## Diana24 (May 18, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Oh jebus. Where do you live? Legally, in most places, you need commercial insurance. Uber doesn't give a shit. Check out the insurance section on this site.


I'm in Orlando, FL. I'll go try to find the insurance thread.. thanks JaxBeachDriver!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

D Town said:


> I...wouldn't tell my insurance company that you're doing ride sharing...


Merp. Bad advice. Read for yourself, Diana24.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Diana24 said:


> I'm in Orlando, FL. I'll go try to find the insurance thread.. thanks JaxBeachDriver!


Commercial insurance in Florida is about $2,800/year. $500 deposit and ~$250/mo. That's without comp/collision


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Commercial insurance in Florida is about $2,800/year. $500 deposit and ~$250/mo. That's without comp/collision


There is no commercial insurance option in Texas that I've found. If you can find one where you are more power to you.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

D Town said:


> There is no commercial insurance option in Texas that I've found. If you can find one where you are more power to you.


Full commercial insurance. I think you're thinking of hybrid.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Full commercial insurance. I think you're thinking of hybrid.


Let me reword that. There is no affordable commercial or ANY hybrid insurance in Texas that I can find.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Diana24 said:


> Wow ok. I thought there will be at least a phone interview. What about the insurance? Do we need commercial? Or just keep my personal insurance?


Ok. BEFORE you do anything else read through this forum for insurance information.

Then if you're still interested read everything else.

Do you know what the rate is where you are?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Full commercial insurance. I think you're thinking of hybrid.


I think she's in Orlando. ?


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Diana24 said:


> Well, I submitted my information online and in the message I got it said someone will contact me after the background check .. I assumed they would call :/


They won't call you unless it's to intimidate you. Background checks will take a few weeks.... Enjoy the beach.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

B.O. is directly linked to diet

When eating iguana pass on the eye or tail
Problem solved


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Uber now hiring.
> 
> Requirements:
> Must be slightly batshitcrazy


Dang...overqualified again


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

maybe when the driver if halfway thru his/her shift, take a 30 minute break and go swimming and then hit the showers which should be refreshing.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Scenicruiser said:


> Start with a very clean interior...avoid breathing the ozium!
> A 1 to 2 second shot of ozium spray with the car closed up, running, heat on, on recirculate for 10 minutes. Turn off car, leave closed up for at least 30 minutes. Then I air the car out by driving or a fan or just open the doors.
> Again...don't breathe this stuff, at all costs.
> This works on every smell except Cheap cologne, for that baking soda and vaccum after 1 hour.


My after smelly pax, end of shift procedure


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Lidman said:


> maybe when the driver if halfway thru his/her shift, take a 30 minute break and go swimming and then hit the showers which should be refreshing.


Where in Iowa do you go swimming? Lol


----------



## Diana24 (May 18, 2015)

Hi everyone!!!! I just ACTIVATED!
Tonite I'm going on the road for the first time!! Wish me luck!


----------



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

Diana24 said:


> Hi everyone!!!! I just ACTIVATED!
> Tonite I'm going on the road for the first time!! Wish me luck!


Yay Diana24! Did you get a bluetooth earphone? I didn't have one the first day and I don't think pax like to hear the gps especially if they're in an important phone call.


----------



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Where in Iowa do you go swimming? Lol


There has to be a lake or river you can jump in?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Diana24 said:


> Hi everyone!!!! I just ACTIVATED!
> Tonite I'm going on the road for the first time!! Wish me luck!


Good luck


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Lookilooki said:


> Yay Diana24! Did you get a bluetooth earphone? I didn't have one the first day and I don't think pax like to hear the gps especially if they're in an important phone call.


I just put my phone on silent and have the iPhone gps on the left side of the windshield. You couldn't pay me to wear one of those damn things.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Where in Iowa do you go swimming? Lol


Well starting labor day weekend the local city pool.


----------



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I just put my phone on silent and have the iPhone gps on the left side of the windshield. You couldn't pay me to wear one of those damn things.


I'm kinda slow so I need the extra help in my ear haha.


----------



## Diana24 (May 18, 2015)

Hi everyone. I haven't made it on the road yet  I will start tomorrow. I have a few questions: will I be able to use my own phone GPS while I have a passanger? Do we have to keep the app open ? And if yes, how would I use my Verizon GPS? Will the app work in the background? 
Also, should I get the car detailed? Its 4 years old and I have never had it detailed( you can tell ) I cleaned it the best I could, but it's not perfect. 
One last question: what should I wear?? Are skirts appropriate? Or should be slacks only. 
I'm so lost lol :/


----------



## Diana24 (May 18, 2015)

Lookilooki said:


> I'm kinda slow so I need the extra help in my ear haha.


I don't have a Bluetooth yet . I need to get one


----------



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

Diana24 said:


> Hi everyone. I haven't made it on the road yet  I will start tomorrow. I have a few questions: will I be able to use my own phone GPS while I have a passanger? Do we have to keep the app open ? And if yes, how would I use my Verizon GPS? Will the app work in the background?
> Also, should I get the car detailed? Its 4 years old and I have never had it detailed( you can tell ) I cleaned it the best I could, but it's not perfect.
> One last question: what should I wear?? Are skirts appropriate? Or should be slacks only.
> I'm so lost lol :/


I'm still a newbie myself but here's my advice.

The app is working in the background while you navigate your route. When you arrive you can revert back and end the ride and rate the pax.
I would recommend that you get the car detailed. If you can tell the pax can see it too and you don't want to get down rated for that. When I ride I really appreciate a fresh car and will tip more. That's just me. 
If you're doing UberX I think they say that you can wear anything just try not to look sloppy.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Scenicruiser said:


> My after smelly pax, end of shift procedure


Ain't nobody got time fo dat!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Diana24 said:


> Hi everyone. I haven't made it on the road yet  I will start tomorrow. I have a few questions: will I be able to use my own phone GPS while I have a passanger? Do we have to keep the app open ? And if yes, how would I use my Verizon GPS? Will the app work in the background?
> Also, should I get the car detailed? Its 4 years old and I have never had it detailed( you can tell ) I cleaned it the best I could, but it's not perfect.
> One last question: what should I wear?? Are skirts appropriate? Or should be slacks only.
> I'm so lost lol :/


Take a deep breath. Your first few trips are a little terror inducing. Just like getting into a cool swimming pool after sunbathing, you'll likely feel fine once you dive in. Pretend like you've done it before. It's just like picking up a friend, right?

I find it easiest just to use uber's in-app navigation. Try to work an area that you know pretty well, but you never know where it'll take you.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Diana24 said:


> I don't have a Bluetooth yet . I need to get one


Don't worry about that so much


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Diana24 said:


> One last question: what should I wear?? Are skirts appropriate? Or should be slacks only.
> I'm so lost lol :/


Are you driving Uberx? Where whatever the **** you want. On uber black, I usually wear slacks and a button-up shirt. It's getting too damn hot for all that. I want to wear a skirt or a dress, but I don't feel comfortable doing so in this job. As a woman driver, I'd rather dress a little on the masculine/business side for obvious reasons.



Diana24 said:


> Also, should I get the car detailed? Its 4 years old and I have never had it detailed( you can tell ) I cleaned it the best I could, but it's not perfect.


Make a little money first. Who knows, you may get a puker or have a spill. My only cleaning fee came from a dude who was on his way to a business meeting and spilled an entire cup of half and half in the back seat of my car.

Just clean the shit out of it. Make sure it smells good. I've given 5* to drivers of dirty cars because the driver was kind/respectful/safe. But that could be because I, too, am a driver and understand the struggle.

If you get poor ratings and can't figure out any other reason why, then maybe you should clean it more. But the last $70 detail I got wasn't worth the money -- I could've done better myself.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I bought this for the first time and it helps. I have a CVS close by but lots of similar products online and at your local pharmacy - Foaming/Rinseless Shampoo & Body Wash: http://www.cvs.com/shop/cvs-foaming-rinseless-shampoo-body-wash-skuid-879471

Easy to use and lasts quite a long time. Clean those pesky stinky areas and then reapply your deodorant of choice. You can only mask that Stank for so long


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Lookilooki said:


> I used organic deodorant myself today used the coconut stuff but now I smell like rotten coconut.


Try Crystal - it's a roll on deodorant with mineral salts, no aluminum chlorohydrate. Also comes in lavender or other scents, sold in Walgreens, CVS. Paraban free, hypoallergenic.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Will do. thank you!


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Will do. thank you!


Shower first....


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Shower first....


He rolls al natural


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Try Crystal - it's a roll on deodorant with mineral salts, no aluminum chlorohydrate. Also comes in lavender or other scents, sold in Walgreens, CVS. Paraban free, hypoallergenic.


Thanks. I have tried crystal. It doesn't work for me. I do have crystal body spray, though.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Thanks. I have tried crystal. It doesn't work for me. I do have crystal body spray, though.


How long did you try it? I think your body has to adjust to not using pore blocking antiperspirants. Maybe carry those wipes and reapply deodorant since you're in soupy Fl.
Winter is really wonderful!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Choochie said:


> How long did you try it? I think your body has to adjust to not using pore blocking antiperspirants. Maybe carry those wipes and reapply deodorant since you're in soupy Fl.
> Winter is really wonderful!


I have been off the toxic shit for more than 2 years. Recently started using it again bc I don't want to smell like fajitas when people get into my car


----------



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I have been off the toxic shit for more than 2 years. Recently started using it again bc I don't want to smell like fajitas when people get into my car


What the hell Jax? Fajitas? That's a new one for me.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Lookilooki said:


> What the hell Jax? Fajitas? That's a new one for me.


Just keep some fragrant peonies in your car


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Lookilooki said:


> What the hell Jax? Fajitas? That's a new one for me.


Onions. Just onions.


----------



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Onions. Just onions.


Me too. Me too.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Lookilooki said:


> Me too. Me too.


My husband and I say Larry's Giant Subs. But I think that's just a local spot. "Damn, you smell like Larry's Giant Subs. Go take a shower."


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Onions. Just onions.


So true - oh and what they do to your breath - that and garlic. Do you find yourself missing out on the good, tasty things because you are going to be confined in small spaces and close meetings?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Choochie said:


> So true - oh and what they do to your breath - that and garlic. Do you find yourself missing out on the good, tasty things because you are going to be confined in small spaces and close meetings?


I love garlic, but I feel like I wreak of it for days after.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I love garlic, but I feel like I wreak of it for days after.


Great for your health-supposed to repel fleas too


----------



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

My car now smells like an old taxi. Not happy.


----------

